# [Resolved] My Briefcase missing!



## jamlover (Dec 18, 2001)

I am unable to see the My Briefcase on the Windows setup tab as described in help. How do I get it to install?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Your about the only person I know who wants to use that but if your desperate right click on a blank area of your desktop click on new then on folder and then type in My briefcase underneath it and lo and behold a new My briefcase


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Having never used it, i may be wrong, but i believe My Briefcase is a program that has some syncing ability that a basic Folder would not have. Have you tried looking in the Recycle bin or used Find Files and Folders to do a search for it. If it is not found, try the following. To load reload the program, go to Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs>Windows Setup and under Accessories select the My Briefcase option. If it is already checked, you can uncheck it, reboot and check it again which will install it again. You will need your Windows installation disk again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the option to create a new briefcase is not on the Desktop>right click>new menu, try this first.

Go to start>run and copy paste this in the Run/Open field:

rundll32.exe syncui.dll,Briefcase_Create

Click OK and see if the option is now present.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Got an e-mail from jamlover that

rundll32.exe syncui.dll,Briefcase_Create 

did the trick.


----------

